# Wrestling sessions starting( bolton) with former national champion coach dave sweeney



## teamsweeney2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 9157


TEAM SWEENEY WRESTLING

FORMER NATIONAL WRESTLING CHAMPION COACH DAVID WILL BE COACHING WRESTLING SESSIONS STARTING ON

DATES

MON 8th APRIL

WEDS 10th APRIL

EVERY WEEK

TIMES

6PM - 7PM BOTH EVENINGS

PRICE

£2 KIDS

£3 ADULTS

MALE AND FEMALE

ALL WELCOME TO JOIN IN AND LEARN THE ART OF WRESTLING, HAVE FUN AND GET FIT. SUITABLE FOR BEGINNERS TO GUYS COMPETING. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE

MESSAGE FOR DETAILS

ADDRESS

BARBARIAN GYM

SCHOOL HILL WORKS/KENT ST, BOLTON BL1 2LN

TRAIN HARD, FEEL SHARP

View attachment 9157


----------



## teamsweeney2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just 2 weeks away till wrestling sessions start. Learn the art of wrestling and get your mat time in.....


----------



## teamsweeney2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Monday wrestling session turned out very good. We are on again tonight @6pm. All levels welcome. Ds


----------

